# 2 Recurve Bows For Sale



## southernone (Jan 20, 2009)

1-Hoyt Pro Hunter Recurve Bow 58''-#50
1-Bear Kodiak Hunter 60''-#45

The Bear is a 1953 it is in good condition some light scratch's little over spray on back of one limb from hanging in my shop overall godd condition and has string

Hoyt Pro Hunter nice bow in good condition some light scartch's overall nice bow Hoyt has no string 

asking 125.00 each or make offer


----------



## Raineman (Jan 21, 2009)

sending you a PM.


----------



## southernone (Jan 24, 2009)

Sold''' thanks for looking


----------



## Raineman (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Randy, enjoyed our conversation. Talk with you soon.


----------



## Raineman (Jan 29, 2009)

Randy, misplaced your number. I sent you a PM.


----------

